# Almost Made it Big in Cooking...



## EALovesCooking (Apr 22, 2010)

I have known a lot of women who have almost made it big in cooking or become a great chef and I was wondering if anybody else had experiences like that or know someone who has.

If so, I'd love to hear your stories....

I'm trying to comfort my Mother, who is upset about her failed cooking career


----------



## 2day2eat (Apr 23, 2010)

im good chef here in Barcelona , so lucky

lot of friends dont have the same lucky


----------

